# Looking for your help and guidance!



## Saranahad (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi all, this is my first time using this forum and I’m hoping this is the right place to ask. There is a flock of feral pigeons that roost at night on the balcony and roof of my apartment. Around 4 days ago I was watching them coming and going and noticed 2 roosting right on my windowsill, both of them have what I now believe to be “pigeon pox” (but might be wrong!) and are in quite a sickly looking way, albeit they are bright and alert. They were getting bullied and pecked at by the healthier looking birds in the flock and always roosted are night out on the ledge of the house whereas the rest of the flock went inside the balcony. 

3 days ago one of the 2 birds flew down right behind my windowsill and looked exhausted so i set out water and bird seed and pre-popped corn which she sat and drank and eat from but slept most of that day. Yesterday she was looking brighter and now roosts right on my windowsill and sits there throughout most of the day where I can keep an eye on them and try to dissuade any of the bigger pigeons coming down to bully them. I understand if they do have pigeon pox, feral pigeons can overcome it by themselves but need to stay hydrated and well fed... is there any advice you can give me? Am I doing the right things? I have lots of photos of the birds in case anyone can help me be sure of the diagnosis. Thanks so much in advance 🙂

and are now roosting at night directly on my windowsill where I have set out water and bought bird seeds. They tucked behind my windowsill where I keep an eye on them during the day.


----------



## Saranahad (Apr 11, 2020)

Here’s some photos of the poor little poppet


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Plse post some photos. Sometimes they only get the mild form of pox. As long as they are still able to eat, then they will be fine. Sometimes the pox growths grow very large around the eyes and beak, so that they can't see or eat anymore. When they get the wet form of pox (growths inside their mouths) it might intevere with breathing. They can also get secondary infections like canker, which can be treated.

The growths you are seeing, will probably get worse. In a couple of weeks, those growths will dry up and fall of. Supportive care and vitamins will be needed.

Will check your photos tomorrow morning.


----------



## Saranahad (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you so much! 

These are the pox on the right side of her head which almost cover her right eye. It seems she can still see but has to manouvre her head in such a way to see over the pox


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you try and catch her and bring her inside? She will need supportive care until the pox has dried up, might take a few weeks. How long has she been like this?

When you get her inside, gently open her beak and check for any growths inside her mouth. If the mouth is clear, she has a good chance of surviving this. Best will be to just leave the growths as it is. Give her a good seed mix. If you can get vitamins for pigeons, you can put some in her drinking water. You can also add apple cider vinegar to her drinking water. 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water. This will help with the good gut bacteria. One needs to boost them to fight off the virus.

If you don't have a cage to put her in, get a large cardboard box. Put this on it's side and cover the front with some shadecloth or something, as long as enough light goes in for her to be able to see.

Pox is highly contagious, so taking her in will prevent more pigeons getting infected.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can also check the droppings. If very little and bright green, then you know he is unable to eat. You will then need to handfeed, defrosted green peas will be the best option. But first let us know if you are able to catch him.


----------



## Saranahad (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you Maria B! This is really helpful advice. I have the seed mix, peas and apple cider vinegar so I will prepare a little box today. There are 2 pigeons that have the pox, and roost together, I will try and bring them both inside. So far I’ve just been spectating and putting water and seed mix out when they are not on the windowsill as if I open the window they panic and fly off. 

Their poops are bright / dark green, so that means they are eating? They are definitely eating the seed mix and drinking from the water I set out for them.

I’ve woken up this morning and neither is there but I will be ready to try and being them both inside and update you. Thank you again!!


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

Were you able to get them in?


----------



## Saranahad (Apr 11, 2020)

After the day we were messaging I didn’t see them again until last night up on the roof roosting. They’ve been gone all day again today so I’m just waiting until she comes close enough to catch her. Watching her from afar though she’s very perky and mobile. Will keep you posted for sure!


----------

